# Wicca



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I couldn't sleep,so I thought I'd start up a new thread. What do you think about Marilyn Manson? You know...I get questioned about my religion for wearing shirts w/ him on them and for listening to his music and whatnot.Then, when I tell people I'm wiccan, they sit there and tell me how my religion is wrong and that I'm going to hell.What I want to know is why they think it's any of their business what I believe in or what music I like?And besides that, how does the kind of music you like have anything to do with your religion?Grrr...I'm tired and I'm confusing myself...I think I'll try to sleep now.Good night! XD


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

If you succumb to insomnia on another night, take a look at this intolerant waste of time.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanx...I've only skimmed through it so far, but I'll read it tonight.What I read of it was really interesting.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I am not a Manson fan and I am sure some members can varify that I am not a fan.  But I am also Wiccan myself. I been on and off for many years. At first I was not to much into the whole new age idea untill I came to college and one of my teachers was Wiccan. Decided to return to it and read it more indepth. I don't expect people people to like my religion because people vary in opinion but I don't like being preach too. I tend to get very degensive and violent to those who preach to me for no reason at all... Unless of course the argument is started by me then I will listen but if out of the blue anyone preaches to me they will get an ear full.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"And Thu Law-erd say-uth unto Lil-uth! Go ye unto all the wor-uld, and-uh preach uh-cordingly!"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yet another resurrected post, brought to you by a name you trust, Sinister!  

Since this one came out, there have been many more folks who follow this particular religious path that have joined our board. This is for you ladies and gents who are followers of The Craft who might like to have a sounding board on which to share some of your experiences and maybe teach some of us not in the know about your practices and what it all means to you. I know I for one am interested. So to all of you, the floor is now all yours. :jol:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Im interested in understanding it myself. I have not yet heard of it to date. Please explain the basis of your religion, im all ears


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes please explain. I didnt realize people thought of this as a religion


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I live out in the "country" so being Wiccan can be a real pain when it comes to some Southern Baptists (no offense to anyone.) Most out here are clueless as to my religion since I try not to readily make it known because of backlash. I have seen people get in a tizzy on the freecycle/recycling groups if someone is found out to be Wiccan or and other Pagan religion at all in my area. The funny thing is I am an owner on a group and one of my moderators is Wiccan as well. I could just imagine what would happen to me being the owner of a group and they found out. Who knows...... my house could be burned down with me in it.

As for Manson. I love his music. I don't care what religion he is or anyone else for that matter. If I was like that I certainly be questioning Ozzy. His music and him being Cathiloc??? Sounds strange right but It's just music. Could you imagine Ozzy singing country. He doesn't have the type of talent required to do that.

It doesn't make since to me why people are so judgemental of things they don't understand. When not sit down and learn about them. It's much like why I like oranges and you like apples. We have different tastes. With religion it's what is your heart and soul. Some just have different feelings on which they should follow or to follow one at all.

For a good idea of What Wicca actually is, I would recommend this site here. There's a good bit of info.
http://paganwiccan.about.com/


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Even though Manson dresses beyond most others, he is still a family man. That part you may have or not see of him. The most important part of someone is their heart. Doesn't matter if you have a dog as a hat, your heart will show your true nature.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ever notice just how intolerant the "big religions" are? 
Well, I shouldn't say the religions themselves, as they are just ideas, but the people in charge of the ideas, I guess. 

Here's a fun game : Turn on the news. Count all the stories that are based on religion, and involve lots of people dying. 

Most religions tell people to love everybody, yet the most ardent followers of those religions HATE everybody else. Odd. 

That is why I don't believe in an organized religion. 
Strange. I fully believe in ghosts and all that noise, but if somebody says something about "heaven" or "hell", I just look at them like they have 5 heads.

Oh well, I guess we'll find out who was right when we die.

My knowledge of Wiccan is pretty limited, but I believe that you guys are pretty much a "nature based" belief system, yes?

Frightening how people in America, not Israel, or Palestine, or Iraq, but AMERICA, have to be worried that people will find out what religion they practice. It was only the reason the ****ing country was founded in the first place.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Music is entertainment not to be confused with religious, political, selfserving interest of the indivual performer. U2 is mainstream and bono uses his fame to influence those in power toward what he sees as important but, to my knownledge this does not come out much in his music. And yes i do enjoy manson and garbage.

As far as religon goes my personal beliefs are just that mine and i dont share them. maybe that is why i can listen to the veiws of others concerning their own beliefs.

Please do fill us in on being Wiccan as the others it is the least understood and heard about religon. Atleast here fell safe to share your knowledge so that we may understand.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

You make some fabulous points there, RAXL. I can't speak as to Wicca myself since I'm not Wiccan, but as a solitary-practicing witch, I consider what I believe a 'spiritual path' of sorts as opposed to a 'religion'.


----------



## eidolon (May 28, 2006)

When one defines oneself as Pagan, it means she or he follows an earth or nature religion, one that sees the divine manifest in all creation. The cycles of nature are our holy days, the earth is our temple, its plants and creatures our partners and teachers. We worship a deity that is both male and female, a mother Goddess and father God, who together created all that is, was, or will be. We respect life, cherish the free will of sentient beings, and accept the sacredness of all creation." -- Edain McCoy
This quote is the shortest version of an explanantion I could find. It sums it up for me anyway, I'm still learning. There are many different explanations, definitions etc. I agree with grapegrl that we follow a spiritual path rather than use a definition of religion. This path can be a solitary one or with a coven or group.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I am a bonafide 100% USDA grade A "HEEETHUN." once upon a time I looked into black magic simply becuase I wanted to see some evil menions of hell strike those that wronged me. I found it was easier,less time consuming and much more effective to just punch them in the mouth while yelling carzy stuff like "I will pull your tounge out of your ass and hang from the ceiling by your entrails!" people tend to leave you alone after a display like that. ... had to knock that stuff off when I turned 18.


----------

